# lab pups in north/sodak area?



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking at getting my first dog this spring. Pretty set on a lab but maybe even a golden retriever. Wondering if anyone have any good recommendations of breeders or kennels in the Dakotas? Cant seem to come up with much from a google search.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I know of a couple very nicely bred yellow males that are around 10 wks old right now up by Ely MN. There's also a breeder that puts out some very nice dogs just on the other side of the MN/WI boarder with a couple litters on the ground right now. Also, hopefully if the female ever comes into heat, I'll be breeding my male Master Hunter to a nice female within the next month. That litter should have black and yellows in it and be whelped just NW of the twin cities.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Try Dokken Oak Ridge Kennels......


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

http://www.pheasantflusherlabs.com/litters.html

Bill's got a litter on the ground right now born last week, 5 boys 3 girls. Ive got a 13 monthe old female out of Surgar that is going to be a really nice dog, on the smaller side 50 pounds max, but put together well.. Iv'e trained alot with Both Sugar and Harley, and there both talented dogs...


----------



## kanderson255 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hardcore,

Check out this guy out of Grand Forks, ND. He raises some nice labs and usually has a litter or two this time of year. I got a pup out of his male, Webber last year and it has been pointing since it was 10 weeks old. I think he has a couple different females and offers the 30 month guarantee and the whole 9 yards.Even offers a $50 dollar refund if you title your dog. And he doesnt charge an arm and a leg either. You would not be disappointed. His name is Brandon Nordstrom, send me a message and I will give you his number.

Kevin


----------



## L_loeffler (Feb 17, 2012)

I will be expecting a littler of British Labs middle of April. They will be Fox Red with small possibility of blacks. Dam is very nice calm dog around the house, but works very fast in the field. She good looking dark fox red, 47lbs. CERF, EIC, CNM, OFA GOOD on Hips and NORMAL Elbows, UKC SHR Titled. Sire is also Fox red. AKC SH titled CERF, OFA GOOD hips, NORMAL elbows. 60-65 lbs. Should be a very nice litter with great British lines. Message me if interested or want more info. Fergus Falls MN area


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

hardcoredecs, I have a local kennel up here in the Aberdeen area that has outstanding pedigree pups available by this may. Pups are expected to be born the 28th of March. His kennel is called Richmond Lake Labs, my buddy purchased a dog from him a couple of years ago and all I can say is WOW!! Very well mannered dogs and very easily trainable. His dog was on blind retrieves with in his first 8 months and making 100+ yd retreives like it was a cake walk. 
Here is the local # u can reach them at 605-626-0427
:beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

L_loeffler said:


> I will be expecting a littler of British Labs middle of April. They will be Fox Red with small possibility of blacks. Dam is very nice calm dog around the house, but works very fast in the field. She good looking dark fox red, 47lbs. CERF, EIC, CNM, OFA GOOD on Hips and NORMAL Elbows, UKC SHR Titled. Sire is also Fox red. AKC SH titled CERF, OFA GOOD hips, NORMAL elbows. 60-65 lbs. Should be a very nice litter with great British lines. Message me if interested or want more info. Fergus Falls MN area


Just an FYI, you can't get blacks out of breeding two yellows. Possibly chocolates but never blacks.


----------



## L_loeffler (Feb 17, 2012)

Chaws said:


> L_loeffler said:
> 
> 
> > I will be expecting a littler of British Labs middle of April. They will be Fox Red with small possibility of blacks. Dam is very nice calm dog around the house, but works very fast in the field. She good looking dark fox red, 47lbs. CERF, EIC, CNM, OFA GOOD on Hips and NORMAL Elbows, UKC SHR Titled. Sire is also Fox red. AKC SH titled CERF, OFA GOOD hips, NORMAL elbows. 60-65 lbs. Should be a very nice litter with great British lines. Message me if interested or want more info. Fergus Falls MN area
> ...


Thanks Chaws- I'm not an expert on the genetics or biology. I didn't think I would get blacks, but didn't know foresure bing there are some blacks in the sire's lines. thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Here you go, lab color chart.

http://www.blueknightlabs.com/color/coatcolor.html


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

get a chessie


----------



## beerhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Go a little further north into Manitoba Canada.........look up Razor Labs......

http://www.razorlabs.ca


----------

